# When do you use Hx of Cancer



## KATHYCARR (Apr 6, 2012)

If report states pt was treated for breast cancer in 2010, do we use hx of breast ca, and assume pt no longer has breast cancer, or use 174.9?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Apr 6, 2012)

i'd go with history in this case.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 6, 2012)

It depends, if the patient is still receiving treatment then it is active, so look at the drugs she is taking, Tamoxifen (and other equivalent drugs) treat breast cancer so if she on that drug then the cancer is coded as active.  If all treatment has stopped and the physician does not indicate the presence of the disease then it is hx of.


----------



## lwagoner (Apr 6, 2012)

If there is a medication, I would recommend that you ask the provider the purpose of the medication.  Tamoxifen, and other drugs that are taken following treatment of cancer, are also indicated for other uses.  Tamoxifen can be used to prevent cancer in those at high risk of cancer, including those with family history and personal history of cancer.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 6, 2012)

true but if the patient had breast cancer and is on Tamoxifen or one of the equivalent drugs then the cancer is coded as active.  If the patient has not had breast cancer then I would use a code for prophylactic treatment but this would be revealed in the documentation.


----------

